# YABJJ with a twist...



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, maybe not a twist... but a slight push or pull, and no tracks on the table top.

Just pretty much finished (a couple tweaks to iron out yet) my variation of Lynn Sabin's famous box joint jig, and I'm pretty tickled so far. I still need to figure out how to tighten up the joints a tad, but at the end here are my first two cuts with it.

My table is kinda small (~28" x 18"), and don't have miter tracks cut into the top, but need to make accurate odd cuts at times, so I use a 1/4" x ~9" wide masonite sled. The sled sides simply bolt onto INCRA T-Tracks that I do have on the side of the table, hopefully this is visible on the right side here:










The center masonite track is easily moved forward and back with a gentle push or pull on the handle on the left side of the pic. The next pic shows the push handle at full cut depth:










and view from the other side:










Sorry it was late when I took the pics tonight, and the lighting isn't the best in my cramped garage, so I didn't have room to back up and get the whole thing in one shot... so, here's a couple from the left and right:



















Here is a shot of the back side of the hold down clamp showing the springs, which make it pretty easy to get stock in and out of the holder carriage:










The following are my first cuts, the first one is on the waste end of a bubinga spice rack I'll be working on soon (needed some prepped stock to test with ):










The next is simply 1/8" thick yellowheart ripped straight from the saw for 1/16" fingers:










If anyone out there has used one these type jigs before and could offer any tips on tweaking the finger-tightness... that would really be appreciated. I really don't want to sound like I'm bragging, but was amazed at how easy it is to control feeding the stock into the bit. No jumping, or grabbing (something I've experienced alot with other jigs in the past), just nice n easy pressure from the thumb or wrist. Very little pressure at that. I'm pretty happy with how it works so far... hope someone will find this helpful to their box jointing endeavors.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can do it all with one router bit 
You can also stack up slot cutters ( 1/16",5/64" or 3/32") to do the same thing just smaller slots..

3 Wing Slot Cutter Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_slot.html

2pc 1/2"SH Adjustabal Box & Finger Joint Router Bit Set - eBay (item 140355058117 end time Nov-01-09 09:31:29 PST)
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-Shank-...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item20ade0e99e


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bob,

That sure is one elaborate and complex looking jig. You did a beautiful job on the construction.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Scroth, that's prettier than a Shelby Cobra Mustang. Boy, you do jigs fancier than Bob3j. To heck with the jig, the joints are beautiful and you didn't need any of those quick fix stacked bit thingmies. I'm admiring those 1/16" fingers. The best I can do is 1/4". Hmmm, ok, I've got to get to work to match this one but you've given me some good ideas. I'll be back!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I am impressed, that's one nice fancy tool! It looks like you will have a good life building jigs, and the like. Would mind putting yout location and your name in your profile, Old fella's like me need a lot of help keeping up, Thanks, We need all the information we can get


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the links bobj3, but what if you don't want/need the finger spacing/size to be uniform like:










Maybe a poor visual for now... but you get the idea, sometimes you might want to visually add tension or non-proportioness (if that's a word... ), or simply stagger the spacing. What if your stock width is wider that the bit allows? Anyway, that's why I went to the trouble (maybe too much trouble, but hey, I'm only a hobbyist...) of making this jig.

That kind of bit would reeealy help in seamlessly/strongly adding length to a board though, or would be great for production runs, that kind of thing.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

So _*you*_ are the original Bob... 

Thanks for the kind words Bob, it probably is more complex than it needs to be... but for me, that's half the fun, or the way I seem to do things... complicate, then simplify. Hopefully I'll reverse the process if wisdom ever finds a home in my head...


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words allthunbs and dutchman 46, appreciated...

Well I hope my details are a little better now dutchman 46... sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

" but what if you don't want/need the finger spacing/size to be uniform like"

Duck soup, just slip in some washers to setup the spacing  or slip in a wider cutter..
i.e. 4ea. 1/16" and then one or 2ea. 3/16" slot cutters..

============



anotherBob said:


> Thanks for the links bobj3, but what if you don't want/need the finger spacing/size to be uniform like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Don't know how orginal I am, but I grabbed it when it was made available 




anotherBob said:


> So _*you*_ are the original Bob...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Bob, it probably is more complex than it needs to be... but for me, that's half the fun, or the way I seem to do things... complicate, then simplify. Hopefully I'll reverse the process if wisdom ever finds a home in my head...


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> " but what if you don't want/need the finger spacing/size to be uniform like"
> 
> ...


me thinks you are trying to convince me to part with my coin... 

What if your stock is like 10-12" wide... I'd have to have a ~6" shank that holds that rascal sticking out of the table top, then, flip it over for another frightening pass. Yikes, I don't play that close to lawn mowers! (all in jest here...)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

" part with my coin " nope 

When I get into the stock that's 3" or wider I move up to the OP box jigs 
Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

OR
the Incra jig,it was only 50.oo bucks 


=========



anotherBob said:


> me thinks you are trying to convince me to part with my coin...
> 
> What if your stock is like 10-12" wide... I'd have to have a ~6" shank that holds that rascal sticking out of the table top, then, flip it over for another frightening pass. Yikes, I don't play that close to lawn mowers! (all in jest here...)


----------

